# Ooth guarding



## Deacon (Feb 23, 2016)

My Dbl shield has been guarding her ooth for a day and a half.  I tried to move her a long so I could remove it but she quickly turned on me and I wasn't about to challenge her (she is a big girl!)  Is this typical behavior?  The ooth is infertile so I suppose I could just leave it.

Also, she has quite a bit of the ooth matter on her abdomen's tip.  It has hardened.  Will this be a problem for her?  My Budwing had a small amount after her ooth and I moistened it and flicked it off (necessary or not.)  Do they at some point take care of it or should it be removed?  I mean, no one cleans up after wild mantids, right?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 24, 2016)

Some females will remain in the vicinity of their oothecae for some time to ensure that it isn't attacked before it's fully hardened. It's normal behavior that'll occur even if the ootheca is not fertile. Any foam left on the ovipositor will be cleaned off by the female who can and will reach back there and chew it off if necessary.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2016)

I disagree with the answer, sorry not ment to upset anyone. I believe the girls are just happy sitting there getting their rest after the ooth ordeal. I know when I had my babies I needed a rest....still do! lol. A lot of people think they are protecting it, I see no evidence of it. I f the cage is big enough, after she rests she will move somewhere else.


----------



## Deacon (Feb 24, 2016)

I appreciate both your answers.  She was tired.  The next day, she was still facing away from the ooth but her back legs were on it.  When I reached into her space, she whipped around and sat over it with her four legs and facing me with a don't come near me attitude.  Stayed like that until today, when after 48 hours, she finally moved off on her own and ate a big cricket so all is well.

Ranitomeya, seriously, she can get her mouth to her tailend?  I hope I'm sitting here when she does!


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, they're surprisingly flexible and can reach back while they bring the end of their abdomen forward a little to reach the ovipositor.


----------



## Deacon (Feb 27, 2016)

Ranitomeya, it is day five post-ooth (which I just carved off the stick) and she still has a clump on her rump. I meant to try flicking it off while she was out but I got distracted.  I'll just not worry about it.  Thanks.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 28, 2016)

It is hard to remove, please leave it alone as if you pull it, you may pull her insides out too. been there, done that.... :blink:


----------



## Kermit (Feb 28, 2016)

Right, I've done it too... Not good.


----------



## MantisGalore (Feb 28, 2016)

hibiscusmile said:


> I disagree with the answer, sorry not ment to upset anyone. I believe the girls are just happy sitting there getting their rest after the ooth ordeal. I know when I had my babies I needed a rest....still do! lol. A lot of people think they are protecting it, I see no evidence of it. I f the cage is big enough, after she rests she will move somewhere else.


That makes sense actually haha. I just dont see how insects have motherly instincts but it is debatable.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Feb 29, 2016)

Egg guarding has been documented in many species of insects and shown to reduce predation on the eggs even if the females remain on them for only a short period of time after laying. I agree that they are probably tired and resting, but that does not mean that they are not also guarding.

There are several insects documented with parental care. I recommend looking up parental care in carrion beetles, earwigs, and true bugs.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2016)

Ooh, with the above information and experiences, I will not be messing with the ooth ring on her tail end!  Thanks for the heads-up!  Guess I lucked out with my Budwing---hers wasn't attached like the Dbl shield's.

Earwigs?  Guess I shouldn't be stepping on those mamas! 

Thanks everyone.


----------

